# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  RoofMarket - все для кровли в одном месте!

## Lara

Выбор кровельных материалов - ответственное решение, посокльку именно от него зависит надежность вашего дома. 


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] предоставляет большой ассортимент качественных материалов для кровли,  фасадов и ограждений, можно приобрести в оптимальном соотношении цены и качества. Менеджеры всегда готовы проконсультировать по всем вопросам и помочь сделать правильный выбор. Также компания предоставляет услуги последующего монтажа.




Доставка осуществляется в максимально сжатые сроки по городу и области.


*Контактная информация:*


Адрес:
г. Минск, ул. Казинца,
дом 123, офис 202


Телефон для связи:


+375 (44) 538-48-48
+375 (29) 538-48-48

----------

